# Union work



## Crazyhorse2882 (Nov 12, 2010)

Does anybody know where the work is at? I'm out of local 728 and I'm working in Savannah Ga. but the job will be done in a month or two so iras wandering if anyone knew where to go from there? I know August Ga. will have work towards the end of next year and I heard Gaveston Tx might have something soon, but has anyone heard about anything else?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Dakotas and Alaska. Doubt it's union though.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Augusta (my home local)has work for many to come in the next 5-7 years with 2 new units at Vogtle and several projects at SRS. State license required in California and or Washington but work will be available for thousands the next 3-5 years(locals 47,440,477 in California and 191 in Washington)


----------



## Crazyhorse2882 (Nov 12, 2010)

Brother Noah said:


> Augusta (my home local)has work for many to come in the next 5-7 years with 2 new units at Vogtle and several projects at SRS. State license required in California and or Washington but work will be available for thousands the next 3-5 years(locals 47,440,477 in California and 191 in Washington)


Thanks Brother Noah! I'll be signing Augusta once I'm laid off here in Savannah!


----------

